# Rolf Gehlhaar



## LHB (Nov 1, 2015)

I've just recently started listening to this composer. He worked with Stockhausen in the 60s and 70s and performed some of his works, before studying composition. His works are for both acoustic and electro-acoustic media, though he is best known for his work with computer-controlled composition and interactive installations.

Some sample listening:


----------

